# Anyone having treatment at Spire - Edinburgh



## JoNapier (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have just started treatment with Spire in Edinburgh and wondered if there were any other ladies on here going there.

I'm 39 (DH 41) and we have been TTC for 3 years, finally made the leap and got on the IVF bandwagon at the end of last year. No apparent reason for our failure to conceive, tubes and everything fine with me and sperm test and looking OK for him. Started buserelin injections last week and have a scan on the 19th to check progress. Relieved to finally be doing something about it.

I'm on day 7 of the injections and no ill effects so feeling quite positive at the moment, especially as i didn't find the injecting as traumatic as i expected it to be.

Hope everyone is well and fingers crossed this is our year.

Jo, xx


----------



## Hope2468 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi jo, wishing u all the luck in treatment! 


I'll be interested to see how many people respond to you. I am also interested in going to spire, but found them to be more expensive than other clinics. And are they busy? Friendly?

I am currently on the waiting list at eri, but will probably be going to gcrm.


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Jo,

I will also be taking an interest in how you get on at the spire. Although it is unlkely I will have any more chlldren as I have two beautiful baby twin girls (3rd ivf cycle was successful in aberdeen) , if i ever did conviince dh to have just one more (highly unlkely) | think the spire would be my 1st choice of clinic.  Don't get me wrong, all the staff at Aberdeen were fabulous and I am so grateful to them all, unfortunatly Aberdeen is so far away and difficult to get to from home.

Wishing you the best of luck for tx & hope you will have a very precious BFP soon!  Good luck to you to Hope, wherever you decide to have tx


Liz


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I've had 2 ivf cycles at Spire, I'm currently inbetween treatment and starting a 3rd on Feb AF - third time lucky and all that.  If I can answer any questions you have please let me know, I've not been on FF much but I'll keep a eye out for any questions you have.

Spire are also hosting a monthly support evening at Murrayfield in conjunction with Fertility UK starting this month - it's not limited to just Spire patients - everyone is welcome if this interests anyone.

Congrats on your twin girls Liz and all the luck in the world with your tx Hope and Jo

BB xxx


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

Really do hope it is 3rd time lucky for you Bluebell.  Good luck, will keep popping in to see how you get on

Liz


----------

